# [Review] LUMINTOP TOOL AAA Cooper (Nichia 219B, 1x AAA)



## _UPz (Nov 24, 2015)

*LUMINTOP TOOL AAA Cooper (Pre-production sample)*
*LED:* Nichia 219 NW
*Battery:* 1x AAA
*Modes:* 3 (Low-Med-High)
*Switch:* Reverse in the tailcap.
*Date:* November 2015
*
INTRODUCTION:*
Lumintop is about to launch a special version of its popular Tool AAA, a compact AAA flashlight with a rear clicky, but instead of the typical anodized aluminum finish, the surprise lies in the material used for machining the body of the flashlight, which its copper. It is offered in two versions: Cree XP-G2 R5 for Cool White and Nichia 219B version for Neutral / Warm version.



The Lumintop marketing department contacted RdL blog to provide a pre-production sample for testing and analysis in the form of review, as well as using the review comments to collect opinions and feedback on this unit, so if you have any suggestions or comments you want Lumintop to take into consideration, *do not hesitate to leave a reply or comment, since Lumintop will be reading this review to collect your feedback*.



Being a fully machined copper flashlight, Lumintop has sent the unit in vacuum-packed foil pouch to protect the metal from premature oxidation.



Inside the protective bag we have the flashlight, which comes fully assembled with the clip installed and with the tip isolated from the body by a small piece of felt that will prevent any scratches during transport.



It is also accompanied with a small plastic box, identical to what can be found in the aluminum version, were we have a small bag with two spare o-rings.
Presumably, the presentation of the product once sold will be slightly different.
Here you have the pre-PDF version of the user manual.

*EXTERNAL FINISH:*
Machining is twin to that found in anodized aluminum version.






It is a quite compact AAA flashlight incorporating a mechanical switch in the form of reverse clicky in the tailcap, just like other AA or bigger flashlights have. This makes its length somewhat longer than the average for the twisty family flashlights.


 

 


 


The most striking feature of the flashlight is the material that has been machined: copper. Copper is a metal which changes appearance by external factors, developing over time a patina layer, a layer accumulated on the metal due salts produced by the corrosion process.



Of course, fresh out of the bag, lantern shows no sign of this process and shows excellent uniform polished shine.






Externally the flashlight is dominated by an excellent aggressive knurling, which gives a really excellent grip.


 


At the base of the head there are two engravings, with brand and logo on one end and the model in the other end.


 


The optics of the small Tool AAA consists of a Nichia 219A (final production version will have a 219B), perfectly centered in my sample on a small OP reflector. A glass lens with AR treatment and GITD o-ring tops the optical end on a flat bezel.


 


Inside the head we have direct view of the driver.



The threads are thin and triangular cut, as usual in these small AAA flashlights, and come clean and lightly greased from factory.



The central tube has a small pocket clip preinstalled. The clip can be placed in both directions, but by using the same thread on both ends one can reverse the position of the clip without removing it from its track (just changing tailcap-head), thus avoiding any risk of scratching the flashlight during operation.


 


The tailcap clicky has a small, reverse type switch. The switch is easily removable by unscrewing through the two slots in the ring that holds the packet from inside. The feel of the switch is good, but maybe a bit stiff or hard when new.


 


The switch has a silicone coating of black color, that stands quite on the two crenellations of the tailcap, thus precluding the possibility of placing the flashlight in tailstand.


*USER INTERFACE:*
The Lumintop Tool AAA has a very simple user interface, with only three intensities.





*On and off:* To turn on or off the flashlight you have to operate the mechanical tailcap switch. This is a reverse type switch, so you must completely push all the way down and release to turn the flashlight on.
*Changing Modes:* With the flashlight on, simply partial click on the switch (just enough to turn off the flashlight without actually clicking and release) to change modes, alternating between the three intensities in order: M-> L-> H. We can also switch modes without using the switch, using the twisty action on the head of the flashlight.
*Memory:* Lumintop Tool AAA has NO memory function. This means that after turning it off (after 1.5s from off), the light always turns on in the Med mode, regardless of whatever last mode was used.
*Block-out:* We may block-out the flashlight by partially unscrewing the head thread, thus preventing inadvertent or accidental activation. Due the switch type used, there isn’t any standby current going on when the flashlight is turned off.


 
_(All measurements are taken following the procedure ANSI NEMA FL1, taking as value the highest reading of between 30 and 120 seconds after activation. More details here.)_
The distribution of modes is fairly balanced, with good agreement between measured and specified. Recall that this is a pre-production unit and the values of the final product may be different. Modes seems to be current controlled, without PWM as in the previous Lumintop Tool AAA or Maratac AAAs.
One detail that I would make clear is that, according to the manufacturer, the use of *10440 batteries will damage the flashlight irreversibly*.
*PERFORMANCE:*
It was time to take a look for performance details of the new Lumintop Tool AAA, and then compare it with other popular flashlights from the same segment.



We have a strange curve, slightly exceeding the 80LM at activation, and then suffers a light fall to quickly stabilize and start curiously increasing its performance during the first five minutes. After this, we have a kind of stepdown where it acts as if it were a direct drive flashlight.



By comparing the behavior of the Tool AAA Copper version versus the anodized aluminum XP-G2 same Lumintop, we see the pattern is very similar.






Compared to other popular AAA flashlights, the Lumintop Tool AAA Copper not particularly outstanding, even for maximum output nor efficiency. Click here for a version of the higher resolution chart.

*BEAM PROFILE:*
The beam profile of this flashlight with Nichia 219 emitter is very similar to what we find in many other AAA flashlights that use a combination of OP reflector and XP-G2, as the Nichia 219 family is very similar to the Cree XP-G2 in size, so there is not much to say here as this is one of the most widespread profiles currently in this segment.















We have a hotspot of medium-large size that blends smoothly and fairly evenly around the perimeter spill light. Thanks to the small size of the reflector the beam along the edges of the illuminated area is not sharp, and instead we have a pretty nice soft gradient.






















The strength of this emitter is in its superiority in reproducing illuminated colors with greater fidelity as would sunlight do. This Nichia emitter tint is neutral/warm, something between 3500K and 4000K.


 







*PERSONAL CONCLUSION:*
The new copper Lumintop Tool AAA is a really special light, which retains an identical look and functionality to its anodized aluminum base model, but incorporates the charm of being machined in an “exotic” material, such as copper. Some will argue that the tarnishing of copper and corrosion are the inevitable cons but also some will argue that this process has its own charm as it provides a certain “life” to an inanimate object such as a mundane small flashlight. Personally I like to see how the passage of time leaves its stamp on these special flashlights, providing certain hearth and character.


 


 
*Lumintop Tool AAA Cu · Fenix LD01 ss · Klarus MiX6 Ti · Thrunite Ti Ti · Olight A3T · Maratac AAA Cu · DQG TinyAAA Ti II*
*Negatives:* One of the big negatives that I see in this flashlight is its low efficiency, especially when compared against new generation flashlights such the K18 or the D25AAA Mini. The inability to put in tailstand is another important point, although in anodized aluminum version has been solved by providing an alternative tailcap that turns the flashlight to a twisty one. Some might prefer a different mode order, especially given the absence of memory function. Finally, it is a real pity that the flashlight is not compatible with 10440, because with the excellent mass to dissipate the heat it could have been a real pocket monster.





*Positives:* I especially like the care that has been taken even in this pre-production unit to protect the light against external factors that could cause premature corrosion before it is delivered to its owner. The fantastic aggressive knurling makes holding this small flashlight in your hand a nice feeling, and also provides excellent grip, which in this segment seems to be something anecdotal. I also see with satisfaction that it will be offered with two choices of emitter, cold white with the classic Cree and neutral/warm using Nichia 219B offering superior CRI than the typical warmer Cree emitters.


_*Lumintop Tool AAA Copper pre-production sample provided by manufacturer for test & review._​


----------



## kreisl (Nov 24, 2015)

Great review, really great review, thanks so much for the top quality work with everything.

I find the graphs especially helpful. You included lots of competitive well-known 1xAAA models from the past, i love that.

Has the copper color already changed a bit since you got the light?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 24, 2015)

10440 works OK with my aluminum Tool (purchased a few months ago)

The XP-G2 tint is on the cool side of neutral, but really is OK. Color rendering could be better but not too distracting for the intended use. Nichia 219C in ~5000K would make it a purchase for me.

Being such a nifty little clicky, the extra weight of copper will not be an issue, at least for many people. I wish the clip afforded a deeper carry, and high mode came on first, but I am in the minority on that, most likely: too bad we can only have one choice.

Needs to have 10440 capability and a very bright mode. Sure would be nice if Sky Lumen would send their driver to LumenTop for factory installation.


----------



## night.hoodie (Nov 24, 2015)

What are the differences between this Lumintop Tool AAA Copper reviewed above and the group buy here?

The driver in the GB is specifically non-PWM with Nichia 219b emitter, 85 lumens max, 1%-20%-100% output.
While Lumintop's new Cu has a choice of emitters, the above review doesn't mention of whether the driver uses a PWM or constant current circuit, nor the (published) max output and mode spacing (I missed the tested output in the graph showing 3lm-18lm-80lm).

Its a nice review, but with just some minor details missing about which we should have confidence before purchase.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 24, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> … the above review doesn't mention of whether the driver uses a PWM or constant current circuit, nor the (published) max output and mode spacing (I missed the tested output in the graph showing 3lm-18lm-80lm).



the review above, is of a light with No PWM, which is also true of the group buy Tool. It is also true of the latest Alum Tools, and latest Copper Maratacs.

the new No PWM Lumintops coincide with a new reflector, that has a ring around the LED.

in the review, that ring is present, so the light is most likely a No PWM circuit, like my new Maratac CU. I also have reports of the new Maratac Titaniums having the reflector ring, and being No PWM circuits.
this photo is from the review, above:





It is possible the review sample still has MLH mode sequence, like the Maratac still does

what I think is happening, is Lumintop has come out with an offering for Wholesale buyers to order an N219 Copper Tool. One of their store retailers, ReyLight (HBK), is using a group buy strategy, to generate enough interest to place a large order. FStop Lights may also join HBK in obtaining the next run of Lumintop Coppers with N219, No PWM, and an LMH mode sequence at 1%, 20%, 100%

since High CRI costs Lumens, the N219 will have lower output than any XPG2 offering that may materialize (the previous run CU Tool was mode 32lum, 5lum, 110 lum, with PWM.. weve come a long way in getting a lower low driver..)

The mode sequence in the new N219 Tool with No PWM will initially be offered as a Group Buy by ReyLight and will have LMH modes.. of approximately 1lum, 18lum, 85lum, no memory

With a goal of 90+ CRI, the N219c is not a contender. iirc, The Rey Light Tool is planned to have a 4500K N219b @ 91CRI

Now order one, so the group buy actually happens, and Lumintop produces in time for Xmas


----------



## _UPz (Nov 25, 2015)

kreisl said:


> Great review, really great review, thanks so much for the top quality work with everything.
> 
> I find the graphs especially helpful. You included lots of competitive well-known 1xAAA models from the past, i love that.
> 
> Has the copper color already changed a bit since you got the light?



Thank you!
Well, It's still too early for that. I got the light last friday... give it time


----------



## _UPz (Nov 25, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> 10440 works OK with my aluminum Tool (purchased a few months ago)
> 
> The XP-G2 tint is on the cool side of neutral, but really is OK. Color rendering could be better but not too distracting for the intended use. Nichia 219C in ~5000K would make it a purchase for me.
> 
> ...



Since the user manual doesn't mention anything about higher-than-1.5V battery, I've asked the manufacturer if I should test the light with 10440 too. They told me that 10400 battery will destroy this new driver.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## _UPz (Nov 25, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> What are the differences between this Lumintop Tool AAA Copper reviewed above and the group buy here?
> 
> The driver in the GB is specifically non-PWM with Nichia 219b emitter, 85 lumens max, 1%-20%-100% output.
> While Lumintop's new Cu has a choice of emitters, the above review doesn't mention of whether the driver uses a PWM or constant current circuit, nor the (published) max output and mode spacing (I missed the tested output in the graph showing 3lm-18lm-80lm).
> ...



Hi,

I forgot to comment in the review that there is no PWM in this light, or at least PWM I can detect. Documentation states it's PWM free.
As for the output levels numbers, well you have my bar chart (spec'ed vs measured) and also you have a link to the user manual with specs. Maybe I'll have to make it clearer next time.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ronniepudding (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for the review! Pity about the poor efficiency, but perhaps a 219B would have fared a bit better? Nevertheless, it looks like regulation only "works" for 5 minutes on high, which is a small bummer. I hope Lumintop works out the bugs before they make mine


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 25, 2015)

_UPz said:


> By comparing the behavior of the Tool AAA Copper version versus the anodized aluminum XP-G2 same Lumintop, we see the pattern is very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note the warm copper gold color of the N219 LED on the far left (thats what High CRI looks like). Note how all the others appear sort of green. (thats what low CRI looks like)



ronniepudding said:


> Pity about the poor efficiency, ..., it looks like regulation only "works" for 5 minutes on high...


I was also surprised by that drop, until I saw that other lights including the Maratac and the Thrunite Titanium, both of which I also own, do similar things.

fwiw, brightness ratings are somewhat based on politics and rules that can give the wrong impression. Similar effects are being felt by the 300 lumen Surefire Plus buyers when they find out its not 300 lumens for 1 hour, even though it says that in the literature.

But, note also that in this review, it appears that the CU Tool is the ONLY N219, hence the only High CRI. There is an almost directly proportional decrease in brightness when CRI increases.

If you prioritize brightness over CRI, then the XPG2 option may be more suitable to your needs.

I use rechargeable eneloops, so runtime is less of an issue than my preference for 90+CRI. In fact, I even prefer the 4500k tint of the N219a to the 5000k tint of the N219b. The N219c is not even on my radar, as it maxes out at 80CRI

For those people wanting a LiIon pocket rocket, contact Vinh, he specializes in modifying Lumintop Tools.. google ToolVN. He offers a driver change that is programmable, and compatible with LiIon voltage.

Unfortunately for me, the flashlight market is driven by customer expectations of high brightness, which severely limits the number of High CRI offerings.

Im very grateful that Lumintop is daring to use an N219. It saves me from having the light modified


----------



## RUSH FAN (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you for a very nice, detailed review !
I ordered one from Rey Lights group buy.
Can't wait!


----------



## ronniepudding (Nov 25, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> I was also surprised by that drop, until I saw that other lights including the Maratac and the Thrunite Titanium, both of which I also own, do similar things. ...
> 
> But, note also that in this review, it appears that the CU Tool is the ONLY N219, hence the only High CRI. There is an almost directly proportional decrease in brightness when CRI increases.



The Maratac AAA Copper Rev 3 seems to have done quite well in that runtime test, and I guess I was hoping that since the manufacturer of that light and the new Tool is the same, they might have achieved a similar 'flatness' to the regulation on the Tool for a longer time than they did. Your point re: N219 vs XP-G2 is well taken though, and I was not expecting comparable brightness and efficiency between lights with different emitters. I would also add that there just isn't that much juice in a AAA Eneloop to work with... perhaps a runtime graph of _medium_ mode output would look more favorable.



jon_slider said:


> If you prioritize brightness over CRI, then the XPG2 option may be more suitable to your needs.



Personally I prioritize tint (and CRI) over brightness, especially in small lights like this. I don't expect a 1xAAA light to run for a long time on high, and I don't plan to use them that way. While I am using them for brief intervals though, I do like to have a nice tint 

However, I've seen some pretty nice tints from XP-G2s recently, and after seeing the runtime graph for the Maratac AAA Copper Rev 3, I might be interested in getting one of those as well... There's a group buy for that light on another web site...


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 27, 2015)

ronniepudding said:


> There's a group buy for that light on another web site...


Thanks for the heads up
note the photo in that drop is of the older style reflector with no center ring around the LED. Not sure if the photo is of the version they are selling, but Im equally nervous about the Amazon photo.

I got a Maratac recently from County Comm and it has the new No PWM circuit, and ring around the LED. Same with reports Im reading of the Titanium Maratacs, and latest Alum Tools.. all have MLH mode sequence like before, but No PWM now


----------



## Spydieman13 (Nov 28, 2015)

What a beautiful light, I like copper gear.


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow great review thanks for taking the time. I'm in the market for AAA lights these days.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 12, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> But, note also that in this review, it appears that the CU Tool is the ONLY N219, hence the only High CRI. There is an almost directly proportional decrease in brightness when CRI increases.



The Cu Tool may be the only High CRI light in this review. But there are at least a few others I can think of. There is the Eagletac D25aaa Nichia 219. There is also the L3 Illumination L08 Nichia. And if you want to spend some money, there is the Peak Eiger. But this light uses a Hi CRI XP-G2 rather than the Nichia.


----------



## Still Of The Night (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks UPz for the fantastic review, pics and info!

I was quite excited by this... interesting looks mixing up the tactical look with Copper, Nichia 219B, clicky UI... but unfortunately for me the run time Vs output on high takes it off my want list (a great feature of CPF, these kinds of reviews can save you £££!). I guess if the medium was a little more than 18Lm I would still consider it as there would most likely be, for me personally, a good ratio of output Vs run time. With all that said i would probably still be somewhat tempted if it wasn’t for the fact that I’m already waiting for a couple of new torches to come in :laughing:

From the superb graph comparing a nice selection of AAA lights i would say that the Maratac REV3 arguably gives the best lumen output Vs run time there (though of course it isn't taking into account specific wants/needs for beam and tint etc.) The SureFire Titan Plus ´medium mode also seems to give a very good lumen output Vs run time for a single AAA if you look at the info/graph in its thread.

In regards to the High CRI NIchia 219B i know that it reduces output but by looking at the graph comparing it to the XP-G2 model of the Tool it actually seems to have a slightly better run time. I wonder if for example, having a Nichia 219B in the Maratac you get the same or even slightly better run time in comparison to its stock Cree XP-G2 R5 but just with reduced lumens as supposed to a reduction in both output and run time? I don’t know enough about drivers and electronics etc. and how their differences would affect something like the efficiency of the Nichia 219B but I assume the only difference in both Copper Tools is the LED?


----------



## BOB21 (Sep 5, 2016)

What one is the best for throw that Vin makes?


----------



## Grijon (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the review, UPz!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice to give this review a bump. I missed it the first time around.

The runtime charts alone are worth the price of admission, i.e., the time spent reading.

Great job!


----------



## _UPz (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 12, 2016)

Banggood has 30% off Lumintop lights. Use discount code LUMINTOP at the checkout. Don't know how long codes valid for. 

Of topic I picked one up in there 10th anniversary sale. Have to say they had some good deals.


----------



## Kingfisher (Feb 25, 2017)

Just received this in the post. Sealed in an airtight bag to prevent tarnish!


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 26, 2017)

What most people seem to forget is that 'turbo' as in 'turbo boost', is only designed to be used for a few minutes. It the light was supposed to run at that brightness for longer, it would have been called 'high'. If one looks at the graphs that may, they make more sense. I realize that there is not a 'turbo' mode as such on the Tool, but the curve displays the same behavior that turbo modes display on other lights.
Also, I don't worry so much about the not exactly flat regulation of high mode. I plan on using my Tools as close in area lights, and for that medium is more than enough, and high gives me that extra little bit if I do need it.

As for using a 10440 cell, there has been a lot of discussion lately on both forums about that. The consensus is that with using a 10440 one will not let the magic blue smoke out immediately, and the light will produce a brighter output. However, the consensus is also that after a period of use, the light will no longer switch to the lower modes, and one can no longer revert to a AAA cell. It also seems to shorten the life of the LED due to the increased heat. I know I tried it on one of my Tools, and the big thing I noticed is that the apparent spacing of the modes seems to be compressed, so that there is no real 'low' mode anymore. That actually makes sense, because remember that it takes a four fold increase in output to produce a two fold visual increase. From the measurements I noticed that the jump in output between the three modes is 4x, which would produce a nice visual doubling with each step up. Now increase the voltage, which produces a linear increase in output in all modes. All of a sudden the modes are not separated by a 4x increase or decrease, and the visual perception reflects that. Also, the head did get noticeably warm after only a few seconds of use (less than a minute). I will stick with my AAA cells, which right now are Amazon Basics LSD.


----------

